# Amazon Prime - Films, TV and Music.



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Amazon runs pilot episodes for potential series. Recently watched, History of Radness.

Pilot was excellent. Anyone with children and or grandchildren, I recommend it. Ages, grade school and up.

Here is a link...

http://www.amazon.com/A-History-of-Radness/dp/B00Z89L9ZS/ref=sr_1_2?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1435464503&sr=1-2&keywords=history+of+radness

Also, I binge watched new series based on Michael Connelly novels: Bosch...

I thought it was good.... Below is the link.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch/dp/B00I3MMLHC/ref=sr_1_1_dvt_1_pri?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1435464991&sr=1-1&keywords=bosch


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations.
Can I not recommend Terror in a Tiny Town if you have a decent size HDTV.  You can see all the artifacts.


----------

